# Elevator Doors for a production set



## jdonald (May 27, 2009)

Hey I need to make a frame with 2 ,30 inch wooden doors that open like elevator doors. It will be used a lot during the production. I bought a sliding door track to use. I would like to be able to pull one door and the other door open equally using a pulley system. Any ideas. Please Help!


----------



## MgMopar (Jul 31, 2004)

jdonald said:


> Hey I need to make a frame with 2 ,30 inch wooden doors that open like elevator doors. It will be used a lot during the production. I bought a sliding door track to use. I would like to be able to pull one door and the other door open equally using a pulley system. Any ideas. Please Help!




The simplest would be to attach the rope to the inside top of one door and run threw a pulley past the farthest opening of the opposing door and to the outside edge. This will make the one pull away at the same time. This would also have to be done for the other door so it would not matter witch door you pull open or closed. the trick will be keeping the ropes or cables from running into each other. I would suggest making some brackets off the backside so you have more room to attach. I would suggest hang to door on the same long track and make unit work before fixing into your set. Also maybe use a rubber pad or gradge door bottom wether stripping to help soften the closing


----------



## jdonald (May 27, 2009)

*thank you*

Thanks so much I can't wait to build it.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Interesting.


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

*Star Trek*

Is this for a follow up Star Trek series? You would need air actuator to make them open and close fast!! Dorf dude...


----------

